# Myron Mixon's Trash Ash Smokers?????



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

For those of you who haven't seen Myron's new smokers here is a link to his page. 
http://www.jacksoldsouth.com/store/i...a697373600453c

My question is with all the worry about galvanized products how does he dare sell a smoker made out of a galvanized trash can? Is the galvanized material removed or something? What are your guys thoughts. 

Here is a link to Myron on another talk show. Others have already posted this link but just wanted to pass it along for those who have not seen it. I was laughing my butt off and Myron handled it pretty well.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 31, 2010)

~$400 - whew, kinda steep don'cha think?


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea $400 is way over priced you could make one of those for like $75.


----------



## graybeard (Jan 31, 2010)

$75 and that would include a few butts! Galvinized is OK @ smoking temps. My question is this, why not just buy a ECB and be done. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






beard
PS, everything he sells is crazy high! After seeing his prices I'm kinda sad to have to share such a beautiful state ( Georgia) with him. $750 for Smoking School! Not me.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 31, 2010)

Because he's gonna sell a couple hundred of them to people who don't know any better.


----------



## mgnorcal (Jan 31, 2010)

Priced the same as a 22" WSM!


----------



## smokemifugotem (Jan 31, 2010)

For $750 i would prefer to just buy a whole lot of meat and practice, practice, practice. Thats half the fun!


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2010)

Three words UDS. I'm sure he will sell a ton of those smokers, sure hope he has insurance.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe if it said anything other then Jack bend over azz on it I might just make me a UDS and save the 400.00 bucks for some good smoking food on my smoke vault 24"


----------



## grizandizz (Jan 31, 2010)

Build a UDS for 1/4 the price and more capacity.

I got to admit, he was pretty damn funny on The Craig Ferguson show!
"We speak the kings English down there...Elvis"!


----------



## bob the noob (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it me, or does his "whole hog rib saw" look a _lot_ like a drywall saw?  I've the the exact same thing in my tool box.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 31, 2010)

I dont really care what temp it is suppose to be cause shttt happens.  No galvanized in my pit!


----------



## rickw (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey, best of luck to him. He is just taking advantage of his new found fame, I would do the same. At smoking temps I'm sure it's safe to use. We all know you can do much better for the money but we aren't like the masses. 

Not unlike in audio where Bose is way over priced but yet sell countless thousands of units each year. It's all about marketing.


----------



## ddave (Feb 1, 2010)

And I'm pretty sure my Dad had a pair of his rib in his tackle box. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------

